# Jobs in benalmadena



## shoegal23 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, im currently a student but finish my studies in about 2 weeks.
I'm looking to come over the 17th July for a month and was wondering how to get a bar job in Benalmadena?
Can anyone help at all please?
Andrea


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

shoegal23 said:


> Hi, im currently a student but finish my studies in about 2 weeks.
> I'm looking to come over the 17th July for a month and was wondering how to get a bar job in Benalmadena?
> Can anyone help at all please?
> Andrea


Hi Andrea

It will be hot hot hot over here in July - but lovely all the same!

Work is very very hard to come by at the moment here in spain - even harder than in the UK, plus at holiday time (July/Augsut) there will be a lot of Spanish youngsters / students looking for similar work so competition will be even tougher!

Given that you are not in Spain at the moment the only thing I can suggest is checking out some of the online newspapers here ... but even then it may be difficult to apply for anything and get a concrete offer before you come over.

Start by look at the Sur in English - or euro weekly.

Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News and you will have to google the euro weekly because I havent got their website to hand.

Best of luck to you !!!

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

or just come out on an extended holiday with enough money to cover you, knock on doors and hope??

It probably wont be easy, theres apparently a slump in tourism, therefore the bars etc dont need too many extra people, but its worth a try, you will probably make friends and have a laugh??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## shoegal23 (Jun 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> or just come out on an extended holiday with enough money to cover you, knock on doors and hope??
> 
> It probably wont be easy, theres apparently a slump in tourism, therefore the bars etc dont need too many extra people, but its worth a try, you will probably make friends and have a laugh???
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you to you both for replying.
Well i've just got back from a holiday in lovely benalmadena and i loved the place. I met a few people that work in bars so hopefully hear back from them. Do you know how much i would pay each week to live over there? 
I was hoping to secure a job there before i went over but i guess from what you have said it will be really hard. 
Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shoegal23 said:


> Thank you to you both for replying.
> Well i've just got back from a holiday in lovely benalmadena and i loved the place. I met a few people that work in bars so hopefully hear back from them. Do you know how much i would pay each week to live over there?
> I was hoping to secure a job there before i went over but i guess from what you have said it will be really hard.
> Thank you



It depends on your standards and your needs. If you're gonna share accomodation and eat cheaply, you could do it for under 100€ ish a week??

Jo xx


----------

